# ancora xorg.conf e modes su nvidia

## brigante

Ciao a tutti ragazzi/e,

dopo mesi di prove e tentativi, grazie anche a molti problemi, ho rimesso su il mio "lab" che e' composto da 3 box, che mi fanno da server / firewall / workstation.

il sistema centrale di tutto il lab e', o almeno dovrebbe essere, una gentoo-box, con 3 schede video della NVidia GForce 8800GT - dove su di una c'e' collegato un monitor Acer AL2216W, da 22" - e sulle altre due 2 monitor Acer AL1916W ciascuna, quindi un totale di 5 monitor.

Ora, la questione e' che mentre in BackTrack, (Ubuntu-10.04 con Kernel 2.6.39) riesco ad ottenere le corrette risoluzioni, in Gentoo non c'e' proprio verso di settarle a dovere. Preciso che fino a quando le schede erano 2 ed i monitor erano 4 tutti da 19", (quindi senza la 3^ scheda video col monitor centrale da 22"), tutto andava a dovere, ma parliamo ormai di mesi fa', quindi tra abbandono di hal ed uso di udev con "forse" abbandono di xorg.conf, non ci ho capito una benemerita clava ed ho deciso di reinstallare tutto un nuovo profilo, da zero, con la speranza di seguire le guide e "riaccapezzarci" magari un qualcosa che mi ero perso per strada, ma nulla, ancora oggi sono qui che la mia gentoo non vuole saperne di settare le guiste risoluzioni.

Causa il multisistema da gestire con i vari monitor credevo che il problema fosse legato all' utilizzo di 2 switch ATEN che permettono l' utilizzo tramite lo switching di un tasto di un monitor per due box, ma anche senza non cambia nulla, ora sono senza ed e' la stessa cosa, anche incrociando i vari monitor sulle varie schede vado solo a perdere tempo.

vi allego degli screenshoot che ho fatto, magari aiutano...

questa e' la configurazione che ho attualmente in BackTrack

http://s6.postimage.org/xegebul4d/gentoo_last_last.jpg

mentre questa e' la configurazione che ho attualmente in Gentoo...

http://s6.postimage.org/hdnsyvn8t/gentoo_7.jpg

il disabilitare/abilitare i vari Monitor lo faccio solo per fare dei test, inutile dire che con tutti abilitati non cambia molto...

http://s6.postimage.org/lk420gxgt/gentoo_5.jpg

praticamente:

come descritto nelle guide, nel wiki, quando i drivers NVidia non leggono il "modes" all' interno del file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, settano la risoluzione standard  a 1024x768, ed abilitando le vari risoluzioni, ma non quelle per monitor a 16:10 come quelli che ho io, infatti dall' immagine potete vedere le risoluzioni selezionabili anche dalla GUI di Nvidpiuia-Settings, dove sono presenti tutte le risoluzioni per i monitor a 4:3, ma non quielle che servono a me, ovvero la 1440x900 e la 1680x1050...

http://s6.postimage.org/aff3f6zql/gentoo_1.jpg

dall' immagine potete vedere anche le prove che ho fatto settando i "paned" ma non e' servito a nulla, a 1024x768 e' e li' rimane.

in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ho solo il file 10-evdev.conf 

```

#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

```

La questione centrale e' che all' interno del mio xorg.conf "dovrebbe" essere tutto corretto e quindi non capisco il perche' della mancata visualizzazione delle corrette risoluzioni...

```

# brigante Xorg on Gentoo - based on xorg.conf on bt5evo9

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1680 1050

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    Screen      2  "Screen2" LeftOf "Screen0"

    Screen      3  "Screen3" Above "Screen2"

    Screen      4  "Screen4" Above "Screen1"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Disable        "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor2"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916W"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916W"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916W"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor3"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916W"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor4"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device2"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device3"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device4"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen2"

    Device         "Device2"

    Monitor        "Monitor2"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: 1440x900 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1440x900 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen3"

    Device         "Device3"

    Monitor        "Monitor3"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1440x900 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen4"

    Device         "Device4"

    Monitor        "Monitor4"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: 1440x900 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

vi allego qualche altra info...

il mio emerge --info...

```

Portage 2.1.10.43 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r1, 2.6.39.4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39.4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8200_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 26 Dec 2011 09:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.7

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.6-r1, 4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r1

Repositories: gentoo pentoo vmware

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y --quiet-build=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://ftp.first-world.info/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/pentoo /var/lib/layman/vmware"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib abook acl addressbook alsa amd64 amr amrnb apache arts audiofile bash-completion berkdb bsf bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb djvu dri dts dvd encode evdev ext3 ext4 fat fbcon ffmpeg flac fontconfig fortran fxsr gdbm git gnutls gpm gps gsm gtk hal hddtemp hplip iconv imlib ipod ipv6 java jdk jfs jpeg jpg lame ldap less libcaca live lm_sensors mad matroska mercurial mmx modules mozilla mp2 mp3 mudflap multilib musepack mysql nano nas ncurses nls nokia nptl nptlonly ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre php png pppd pygtk python quicktime readline run-as-root rxvt-unicode samba samsung scite screens sdl session simplexml skins skins2 sse sse2 ssl stream subversion svg svn symlink sysfs tcpd templates terminator theora tiff truetype udev unicode vi vim vlc vmware vmware-server vmware-workstation vorbis wicd wifi win64codecs x264 xanim xcb xinerama xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="nvidia" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

il mio kernel...

```

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.0.7-gentoo

  [2]   linux-3.1.2-gentoo *

```

il mio .config e' qui...

http://nopaste.snit.ch/104408

queste le versioni installare del drivers...

```

*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version available: 290.10

      Latest version installed: 290.10

      Size of files: 1,508 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 290.10

      Latest version installed: 290.10

      Size of files: 56,966 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

e il mio make.conf...

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ \

                http://gentoo.inode.at/ \

                http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://ds.thn.htu.se/linux/gento \

                http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo \

                http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo \

                http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ \

                http://ftp.iasi.roedu.net/mirrors/gentoo.org/ \

                http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ \

                http://128.213.5.34/gentoo/ \

                http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ \

                http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/source/ ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.first-world.info/ ftp://ftp.first-world.info/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.64hosting.com/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cs.nctu.edu.tw/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="mmx fxsr sse sse2 X gtk pygtk -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 dbus udev hal dvd evdev encode hplip \

     lame mad dts mp2 x264 xanim musepack vorbis  quicktime real  mp3 win32codecs amr ogg \

     amrnb aac libcaca flac ipod alsa win64codecs directfb fbcon svga \

     oss ssl nls hddtemp xinerama imlib svg jpg jpeg png tiff \

     lm_sensors ffmpeg audiofile bash-completion python \

     mozilla cups vlc a52 matroska live cairo opengl bsf xvmc \

     symlink svn git subversion mercurial templates bash-completion \

     cups dbus ldap pam fat jfs ntfs ext3 ext4 samba nas gsm fontconfig \

     win32codecs theora stream skins skins2 samba run-as-root djvu gps wifi mysql apache \

     php samsung xml simplexml less nano vi vim abook terminator rxvt-unicode vlc addressbook scite screens \

     nokia vmware vmware-workstation vmware-server amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib \

     aalib arts userland_GNU xcb gnutls wicd java jdk nvidia sdl truetype unicode xv \

     xvid"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"

EBEEP_IGNORE="yes"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_REPO_DUPLICATE_WARN="0"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

PAGER="less"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y --quiet-build=n"

# PORTDIR="/usr/portage/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/pentoo /var/lib/layman/vmware"

```

se puo' essere d'aiuto pasto anche l' xorg.conf che attualmente uso in BackTrack, che si e' comunque generato automaticamente con nvidia-settings...

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 290.10  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-07.nvidia.com)  Wed Nov 16 18:46:42 PST 2011

# brigante Xorg on Gentoo - based on xorg.conf on bt5evo9

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1440 900

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    Screen      2  "Screen2" LeftOf "Screen0"

    Screen      3  "Screen3" Above "Screen2"

    Screen      4  "Screen4" Above "Screen1"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Disable        "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor2"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-1"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-0"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "CRT-0"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor3"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916W"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor4"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Acer AL1916W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device2"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device3"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device4"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"

    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen2"

    Device         "Device2"

    Monitor        "Monitor2"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: 1440x900 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1440x900 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen3"

    Device         "Device3"

    Monitor        "Monitor3"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1440x900 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen4"

    Device         "Device4"

    Monitor        "Monitor4"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

inutile dire che non funzia su Gentoo, (mentre tempo fa' erano interscambiabili senza alcun problema).

credo sia tutto, grazie mille a tutti in ogni caso e, a chi le fa', buone feste  :Wink: 

----------

